# 

## psy

!
 㳿  .      
"    ".            http://www.psytopos.lviv.ua/tests.htm 
     ,        . 
,         30. ϳ ,    ,   ""    . 
  !

----------


## laithemmer

...            .

----------


## V00D00People

5      ,    ,  "        " ,      ! 
 ,

----------


## 23q

...      5 ,       ,             ...
   -    -  ,    "  "...
       )

----------


## Akvarel'

.    .     ,     ,      ,       .
..       ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

.  ,   .        -    40 . - 1 .

----------


## RAMM

> .  ,   .        -    40 . - 1 .

    !    ?     5,  7 .

----------


## Tail

.     ,  300-500.

----------


## Olio

> 

   .     (     ))    ,               " ":    ( )      -    .      ?)))

----------


## aneisha

*Olio*,  . ,  )

----------


## kobieta

**  - 
     ,     :) ,   ...  
...   
       : *   ,     ,  ?* -     ,     =0  -       ... -  
: *    e-mail,    
-   ?*
     -     ...   
         - 
  2 ,    -

----------

,   ,  ...

----------


## rust

> "  **  ".

   ,  ....
   ,   .

----------

